# Acro Sport :Barnstormers



## dcparsons (Nov 29, 2008)

Thereâs a listing on Barnstormers of a Super Acro Sport in Mississippi that has counter-balanced elevators. Does anyone know anything about this airplane? Iâd love to talk to someone whoâs flown it. Denny


----------

